# HH characters you'd like to see more of



## Muhr (Mar 14, 2014)

Which minor characters would you like to see more of in future book's? There's so many for me that I could go on for a while naming them. One of them would be Ingo Pech, Alpha Legion First Captain. Another would be Justaerin Captain Falkus Kibre. The entire Justaerin have been suspiciously absent from the series so far, but reading all about them in the first two Forge World HH book's have got me champing at the bit to see more of them.

Valdor, Jenetia Krole, Delvarus of the World Eaters and the Big E would go down very nicely, too.

What are yours?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Khârn, I would love to see more of him.


----------



## Hoshi (Jan 15, 2014)

Eldrad, Little Horus and Ahriman.


----------



## Muhr (Mar 14, 2014)

Nacho libre said:


> Khârn, I would love to see more of him.


I hope we will see him and Sigismund having at each other during the Siege of Terra.


----------



## Muhr (Mar 14, 2014)

Hoshi said:


> Eldrad, Little Horus and Ahriman.


'Ickle Horus seems to be heading towards a good storyline. Having half his face sliced off by Bion Henricos seems to have unhinged him a tad.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, very few of the above are minor characters as per the OP, but no matter I guess...

Minor ones for me? Hmm, Ingo Pech would be actually yes, but mainly Amon and Haedo, the two Adeptus Custodes who have had what are effectively cameo appearances in quite a few novels, would certainly like to see more of them, or at least Amon.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Typhon!!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Sgt. Thiel springs to mind.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Sgt. Thiel springs to mind.


This guy.

Also, Remus Ventanus.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Pretty sure he's dead given that the AL impersonated him and his retinue. Unless you mean before his death.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Pretty sure he's dead given that the AL impersonated him and his retinue. Unless you mean before his death.


I'm pretty sure that another author has said there would be more with him. Forget who, though, so take my vague recollection with a serious pinch of salt.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Slightly off topic but I'd love to see an Eldar's perspective of a Primarch.

Like if they feel the same urge to kneel/cry/etc. before them?


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd like to see Saul Tarvitz pop up... he isn't confirmed dead after Istvaan III (or V, can't remember the one Horus virus bombed) but he was a mad as character, he nearly made me paint my army Emperor's Children.... just so happened that Nathaniel Garro was cooler


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

No no no no - not Saul Tarvitz. Too much resurrections and reappearances already. Let's dead just stay dead. 
And we always need more Little Horus and Sevatar. And, will we ever see at last Shadrak Bloody Meduson in person?


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Sigismund. I know there are bits about him in Mechanicus, Shadows of treachery and so on, but I'd like to see him as one of the main characters. Unless there is such a book and I missed it? :laugh:


----------



## Muhr (Mar 14, 2014)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Pretty sure he's dead given that the AL impersonated him and his retinue. Unless you mean before his death.


But during that scene Roboute points out that 'Theil' isn't carrying the exotic sword he 'borrowed' from the primarchs personal armoury. I inferred from that that the real Theil was still very much alive.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Corswain!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> Corswain!


Handled by ADB, I very much agree!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> Corswain!


I'll agree to that one as well. Easily one of the best Astartes characters in the series so far.


----------



## Stig'sPrimarchCousin (Sep 29, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> I'll agree to that one as well. Easily one of the best Astartes characters in the series so far.


Agreed I'd love to see more of this guy but his portrayal hasn't been that great to be honest. He has been regarded several times as being one of the top fighters among the crusade in the same league as Sigismund and Raldoron(this guy suffers from the same issue) and so far he has yet to do anything that gives him the right to earn this praise.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Emperor, Valdor, Malcador, Jaghatai and his White Scars, Corswain, Raldoron and Azkaellon (but not written by Swallow), Sigismund, Kharn 

The list goes on really...I mean, what I'd really like is for there to be more quality writing as opposed to mediocre entries


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Sevatar - Sigismund


----------



## Muhr (Mar 14, 2014)

MontytheMighty said:


> The list goes on really...I mean, what I'd really like is for there to be more quality writing as opposed to mediocre entries


I'd have to agree with you on that. Like you I also have a problem with certain HH authors; James Swallow being the main one. I've found myself almost skipping pages when reading his contributions. Others may disagree with me, but what you say has merit.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

Id love to see more of abaddon and sigismund. Also sevatar. But more importantly I want to see Zso Sahaal.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I would like to see more of Ollanius Pius/Ollanius Persson


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Forrix, First Captain of Iron Warriors. He was awesome in Angel Exterminatus.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

LordOftheNight said:


> Forrix, First Captain of Iron Warriors. He was awesome in Angel Exterminatus.


Have you read _Storm of Iron_, LotN? He features in that. Of course, basically every named Iron Warrior in _Angel Exterminatus_ features in SoI or McNeill's later IW stuff--Grendel, Toramino, Berossus, Falk, Forrix, Kroeger... even Honsou got a cameo in AE. Kind of makes the 40k universe feel small and crowded when the same band of people are attacking the same fortress 10k years later, and are supposed to be the most powerful, most important members of one of the 18 most powerful armies in the galaxy, and we know all of them are immune from death for the rest of the Heresy.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

I'd like to see more about the Assassins Clades especially the Vindicare. Eristede Kell and Morias have shown us these guys can function in lone wolf special ops kind of stories that could be a fan favorite.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Ahriman is on the top of my list and any of the chaos primarchs. It's like they're there,just not doing anything


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> Kind of makes the 40k universe feel small and crowded when the same band of people are attacking the same fortress 10k years later, and are supposed to be the most powerful, most important members of one of the 18 most powerful armies in the galaxy, and we know all of them are immune from death for the rest of the Heresy.


I can appreciate an author wanting to play with their favorite characters, or provide back-story to the later 40K characters, but it really does downplay any sense of danger/urgency in the plot. Some of David Eddings early writings just got downright booring when you realized it would be the same characters just traveling around to stomp the shit out of whatever got in their way, regardless of how dangerous it was supposed to be, regardless of the pithy banter along the way.


----------

